# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kur justifikimi eshte me i keq se qellimi

## kleo_al

Thoni raste te ndyshme.
Ja po e them un nje te parin

Nje sherbetor sheh mbretin me mbretereshen ne ballkon.Shkon ky dhe i fut duret mbretit nga mrapa.I kthehet mbreti dhe i thote

-Cfar ben more

Sherbetori ja kthen

- Uuuuuuuu me fal kujtova se ishe mbreteresha.

----------


## pellumbi

kur nje muzikant kthehet ne shtepi dhe gjen gruan e tij me nje person tjeter.

-Cfare ben aty ti more?
-Shetttt se po degjoj muzike!!!
-Cfare muzike degjon ti aty more?
-wau me fal po ju nuk e keni spinen ne prize!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Doc_ERI

Kush ka hap tem o zhot o zhot  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## -Alda-

Naquk pse mor ca te duket ai ty,i vogel ee :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kleo_al

Kjo eshte basralet kineze por ka lidhje me ket temen.

Shkon nje kinez tu ble buk dhe i thot shitsit

Kinezi :- Me jep nji buke
Shitshi :- Ska ka mbaru
Kinezi :- E mir se kam biciklet

----------

